# Distant Cousin is free, and almost free, in October!



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

The Kindle Boards have grown so fast that there's been no way to meet everybody new--but that's a good thing. I'm member 960, and we're now approaching 6000. Yikes! I'm sure many of our more recent members would enjoy the Distant Cousin books, but may never have heard of them, despite their popularity on the Boards heretofore.

So, to help get out the word about these light, engaging stories, for the month of October, Distant Cousin, volume 1, will be free to KindleBoarders. Go to Smashwords.com, and at checkout, enter the coupon code TT93U. If you prefer to order directly for the Kindle, it's only $1 (or it will be, on Oct. 2).

It's the best way I can think of to thank the members of the Kindle Boards for their enthusiasm and companionship, and also, not coincidentally, perhaps interest a few to try the rest of the series (DC: Repatriation, DC: Reincarnation, and DC: Regeneration).

Yes, I know, the titles get confusing. Even my wife and her friends have had trouble keeping them straight, occasionally resorting to "Distant Cousin: Resuscitation" and "Distant Cousin: Regurgitation" when stumped. The problem is a little artifact from the time before I knew there would even be a series. It's a good thing!

Now, I always hate it when something I have just purchased goes on sale the next day. If you have recently purchased Distant Cousin, and are now gnashing your teeth because it's free, send me a pm. I'll make it good.

Feel free to search the Boards for comments on the books, check the reviews at Amazon, and have a look at Ana Darcy's blog (the main character) at http://www.anadarcy.blogspot.com.

Enjoy!

   

(Note: the link to Distant Cousin: Regeneration is to the DT version--click through for the Kindle edition, please.)


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Just got the first one. Thanks.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Jenni said:


> Just got the first one. Thanks.


That was one! Good for you. And remember, if anyone just missed this "sale," let me know. You'll be included.


----------



## Reeses_Addict (Sep 21, 2009)

Just downloaded and added to the TBR list.  Thank you.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Does this mean #4 is available??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Does this mean #4 is available??


Yeppers: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13962.msg267189.html#msg267189


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been wanting to get into this series for a while. Now I have no excuse.  Thanks, Al.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks  Ann- just found the other thread - off to buy it, but gotta finish Echo in the Bones first


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, this is a very entertaining series!  I'm a fan, although I've only read the first two, so far!  Nicely done, Al!

Betsy


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Folks, this is a very entertaining series! I'm a fan, although I've only read the first two, so far! Nicely done, Al!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, Betsy! I take all comments from accomplished quilters very, very seriously. I'm flattered!  I hope you enjoy DC: Reincarnation!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just started reading Distant Cousin a couple of days ago.  I've been going through my TBR pile alphabetically, but skipped over the C's for now so I could read DC.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Thanks Ann- just found the other thread - off to buy it, but gotta finish Echo in the Bones first


I finished it a couple of days ago. That's when I started Distant Cousin. Actually, I had to wait a day to settle down. Then nothing appealed to me, so I started going through my content manager and DC popped out at me.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

What a generous offer. Thank you very much. Just got it. I been reading about this series here and I can't wait to start reading it.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Atunah said:


> What a generous offer. Thank you very much. Just got it. I been reading about this series here and I can't wait to start reading it.


It's a fun read. I started them, um about 8 or 9 days ago? I'm 1/2 way through #4 now (I can't remember the titles either!!) but won't get much time to read this weekend  so doubt I'll finish until next week. Then next weekend, I plan to try some Ana Darcy cooking! HA! I can't cook well at all but her meals sound delish, so I'm going to try to wow the family.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you! Just downloaded it! Can't wait to start reading!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I feel that, in all good conscience, I must warn you all!!!

The Distant Cousin series is just like that old Lays Potato Chip commercial -- you can't quit after just one!!

To those of you that are just picking up the first one, all I can say is I expect that you WILL be back to get all of the rest -- you most assuredly will!!

The DC series is a really pleasant and fun read.  I've read the first three and just picked up number 4 and will be starting it probably this weekend -- expecting to enjoy it just as much as I did the first three!

Happy Reading!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

DC is one of the best series around, I hope others start picking them up that have not read them.

OK Al - when is the next one?


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Which version on Smashwords is the coupon for?

Maxx


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Maxx said:


> Which version on Smashwords is the coupon for?
> Maxx


Volume 1--the place to start, if you haven't already.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well Al, I bought the whole set.

Ed Patterson


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well Al, I bought the whole set.
> 
> Ed Patterson


How kind! I don't know what was your tipping point, but you were mine--just the impetus I needed to get The Jade Owl.

Now if you could send me a couple or three days to devote to it....


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

I loved this series. Just bought this latest, Distant Cousin Regeneration, and can't wait to start readingit!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the coupon... Sci-Fi/Fantasy is not a genre I'm normally interested in, and I wouldn't have purchased it. However, now it's on my TBR pile and who knows, maybe you'll hook me!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

911jason said:


> Thanks for the coupon... Sci-Fi/Fantasy is not a genre I'm normally interested in, and I wouldn't have purchased it. However, now it's on my TBR pile and who knows, maybe you'll hook me!


I appreciate your pioneering spirit, 911jason. Here are a couple photos that might indicate the depth of sci-fi/fantasy you might find in the stories. These refer to scenes in book 4, Distant Cousin: Regeneration. My wife, touring around Peru, had been reading my draft, and she knew to zero in on these venues. They're merely close, not something I actually based the story on. I'll post more of this amazing Inca-built, ancient trail at www.anadarcy.blogspot.com in a couple days. My wife ventured down it until she got to the "bridge." Who can blame her for stopping?How's this for sci-fi/fantasy?


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

911jason said:


> Thanks for the coupon... Sci-Fi/Fantasy is not a genre I'm normally interested in, and I wouldn't have purchased it. However, now it's on my TBR pile and who knows, maybe you'll hook me!


As far as sci-fi's go, it's very light on the sci part. I mean, you really don't get bogged down in techy stuff at all & there's a great story in there.

Finished Regeneration a few days ago. Aaawwww Al, don't tell us that's the last now?!?!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Absolutely cannot be the end!  We have to get Clio through Harry and Julio needs a girl friend.

Absolutely appreciated the picture of the "cat" - glad you got them involved in this story.

Jason - it is a great work, and it can't really be called sci-fi, but a great story.  Move it to the top of your TBR list you will not regret it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, I just started Child 44 but you've convinced me to try this one next.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for doing this Al, just downloaded a copy from Smashwords.  I've been meaning to get around to trying your books and this pushed me over the edge.  It'll be my next read.  I just started the Fixer Files Jon F. Merz, it has 34,340 locations so it will take me a while to finish the whole thing, lol, but I'm thinking I'll squeeze DC in between a few of the stories.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

I loved the first three books in this series and will be purchasing #4 momentarily.


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

Today is Oct 6th and amazon.com shows distant cousin as $5.00, not $1...perfer that to smashwords so I don't have to sign up to anything..did I miss something?


----------



## traci (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the same problem. I would rather buy it from Amazon to make it easier to read on both my Kindle and my iPhone. Unfortunatey Amazon still has the price at $5, not $1. Is that still going to change?

Traci


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

traci said:


> I have the same problem. I would rather buy it from Amazon to make it easier to read on both my Kindle and my iPhone. Unfortunatey Amazon still has the price at $5, not $1. Is that still going to change?
> 
> Traci


Oh,


Spoiler



crap!


 = bother! I hadn't checked, but I will. Blasted Amazon sometimes. I don't know what I can do if they refuse to change it. Maybe I can call their man in Mumbai...


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

merlin7676 said:


> Today is Oct 6th and amazon.com shows distant cousin as $5.00, not $1...perfer that to smashwords so I don't have to sign up to anything..did I miss something?


Aww, nuts. I just checked my account for DC1 at Kindle. I have the price listed at $1 (the lowest they would allow). Back when I did that I got a screen that said it would take 24 hours to go into effect. I never checked, but it obviously didn't.

I'm sorry, traci and merlin7676, and anyone else who ran into this. If you don't want to get the Smashwords version, please send me an email address by pm. I'll email it to you personally.


Spoiler



*&^%#[email protected]@,


 anyway.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It takes 5 days now to change a price.

Ed Patterson


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> It takes 5 days now to change a price.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Grumble, grumble. It's all a big computer program. I don't think there's a carbon-based life form anywhere around there. But OK, thanks for the info. I'll wait a little longer.

In the meantime, I've sent one out directly (see above) and I'll do the same for anyone else who'll pm me an email address. Don't cost no dollar, either!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> In the meantime, I've sent one out directly (see above) and I'll do the same for anyone else who'll pm me an email address. Don't cost no dollar, either!


Thanks for the offer, but was just as easy to get it at Smashwords. For those wanting it on the iPhone, keep in mind that there are other formats there, which should work (although it can be a bit more work). On the Kindle, if you truly hate USB, just email it (less than a buck).

Of course, if you want it in the archive and to sync locations between a Kindle and the iPhone, the Kindle store is the only choice (so far).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Al,
Thank you for the privilege of reading your first book.
From  what I have seen on KB, I will love it.
I look forward to purchasing the rest of the series.

Just Sayin.....


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Al,
> Thank you for the privilege of reading your first book.
> From what I have seen on KB, I will love it.
> I look forward to purchasing the rest of the series.
> ...


And thank YOU for the privilege of having you read it! Please remember, each one is slightly different (just as the history of a family evolves over time). I'll always love the scared girl on the run in West Texas, but, as surely as kittens become cats, she couldn't stay that way....


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just downloaded it for my daughter's Kindle (she's visiting this weekend).  I'm sure she'll be hooked and be forced to buy the other three.     That's the one thing I don't like about Amazon e-books, my daughter and I have similar tastes and we used to swap books all the time.  Before you comment, my daughter is 32 and NO I won't put her on my account, I'll go broke.   
jp


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well jp, you surely did guess what would have been my next question.
And as my grown daughter is a "reader" also, I know exactly what you are saying.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I just downloaded it for my daughter's Kindle (she's visiting this weekend). I'm sure she'll be hooked and be forced to buy the other three.   That's the one thing I don't like about Amazon e-books, my daughter and I have similar tastes and we used to swap books all the time. Before you comment, my daughter is 32 and NO I won't put her on my account, I'll go broke.
> jp


Love you, man! I wish you had sextuplets!

Seriously, though, as the drug dealers say (I'm guessing they say this), the first one is free. Or pm me and I'll send it toot sweet.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

It finally struck me: now that Distant Cousin is a proud member of Operation E-Book Drop, and is free to service members and their families, why shouldn't it also be free to Kindleboarders? After all, we're all related, aren't we? 

Of course we are. We just tend to forget that. So the coupon code in the first post is still good. Here's to us all! (Insert saluting smiley)


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

This just in: Ana Darcy Mendez, the only extraterrestrial to have her own blog, has begun answering reader questions again. Yesterday's question was asked by a Kindle Boards member, and more members will have their questions answered in the days ahead. See the link in the signature line, below.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I finished the first book, Al.
Now I am going to get book 2 and get started on it (see the free one works).

Hope to continue to love the series.

Just sayin.....


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I finished the first book, Al.
> Now I am going to get book 2 and get started on it (see the free one works).
> 
> Hope to continue to love the series.
> ...


Thanks, Geoff. I hope you continue to love it too! The odds are pretty good....


----------

